# 30.5 inch 12.10lb walleye - 72nd



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Good night of fishing on the Angry Floater. MY buddy had back to back 30.5 inch fish tonight. The biggest weighed in at 12.10. Nice night of fishing going 16-16 throwing back 8 fish. Should give him a top 5 finish in the Fall Brawl




































trolled west to east and east west
39 fow
1.2-1.4
Perfect 10 - 20 back
40.4 water temp
winds out of south

[ame="http://youtu.be/PeULhZy4jj4"]Video of the fish[/ame]


----------



## Jbigz86 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well done, hopefully your diligent efforts paid off by continually whacking at them .


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice catch... We were running the same program and went 14 for 14 + 1 steelhead , thx again alighthouse(Vince) for the invite, had an absolute blast.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good job Sam and Buddy!:B


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Were is 72nd? Coming from Columbus next weekend weather permitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 2382581usmc (Sep 27, 2012)

8701 lakeshore blvd, Cleveland Ohio .sometimescalled Gordon Park I'm thinking the same if weathers good or not to bad


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

time to put the guns up and get the poles out and hook up the lund!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Man that sounds like an awesome time. Awesome fish as well. How late did you guys fish into the night???


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Mark's fish officially weighed on at 12.8, giving him a second place finish in the brawl. 

Big thanks to Bret, Tall Dave, Jeff, Ronnie, Craig and Daryl for some great advice , tips and friendship.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats on that fish!! 

With all the time and effort you guys put in you surely deserve it!

Hopefully the weather is nice next week so I can still get out after this week of hunting.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats on the great catch Mark and Sam! Good talking with you guys out there.


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats, nice fish! what a way to pull it out on the last night of the brawl. Did she come on that custom perfect 10 ?


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes on the custom Perfect 10 Perch


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Thats a hog 
[ QUOTE=SPLMAX SAM;1927336]








Mark's fish officially weighed on at 12.8, giving him a second place finish in the brawl. 

Big thanks to Bret, Tall Dave, Jeff, Ronnie, Craig and Daryl for some great advice , tips and friendship.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice going Sam!


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice job Sam...


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice fish Sam you put ur time in.


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice job..


----------



## papsage (Jan 18, 2006)

Mmmmm.mmmm..mmm..mmmmmmmm..mmm mmm mmmm.mm.mm.mmmm mmmmmm m.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

So why was this fish pulled from the leaderboard?


----------



## lbolton (Jul 12, 2012)

well I guess nobody going say why this fish was disqualified kinda strange


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I know, I'd like to see a list of the questions asked on the LD test- lol BTW i heard at the awards dinner that shore fishing, you CAN have a non participant net your fish.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I've taken a couple lie detector test for tournaments, and they do not ask specific questions. The question is,"did you in any way try it defeat the rules of the tournament".

Simple as that.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

CANEYEGO said:


> I know, I'd like to see a list of the questions asked on the LD test- lol BTW i heard at the awards dinner that shore fishing, you CAN have a non participant net your fish.


Sure about that?


----------



## lbolton (Jul 12, 2012)

well maybe the original poster could tell us why there 3000 dollar fish got axed


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

lbolton said:


> well maybe the original poster could tell us why there 3000 dollar fish got axed



I guess we are not entitled to an answer. Doesn't give me a good feeling about entering next years derbies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

This tells me one thing. The derby is above board and the checks and balances worked as they should have. Frank runs a good derby and I can think of a few good reasons why the details should not be released. I still have fun and will fish them again next year, as they are a blast! As far as the two who had their fish DQ'd, if they choose not to speak, then so be it. They will be "those guys" when they walk in the room. If they can live with it and feel they do not need to give a reason, then it is the stigma they will have to live with. My two cents for what it is worth!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I also believe Frank is a good guy and runs an above board derby. It's up to the participants to police themselves and report potential rules violations. Unfortunately money brings out the worst in some people. The biggest deterrent to cheating is being caught and exposed.


----------

